# NEW TO THE GROUP; GOD DAG; Ahoy there gang! Just picked up a Cal 25...



## stephenronning (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi I just bought a cal 2-25 and wanted some input on how they perform, what people think of the boat and any other info anyone wanted to share. I just joined this group and am not familiar with it..are there pics posted anywhere here and are they broken into categories of make/model etc...etc..? A little about me. I'm 40, have two little boys and have been on boats my whole life. I've owned about 30 different types of sailboats over the last ten years. Mostly I bought them to fix up and sell. Prior to that I was a STINKPOTTER. I've sailed in the Puget Sound, Southeast AK, Norway, Forida, California and fished the Bering Sea. I love the water and absolutely love the freedom of sailing. 
Hope to meet some people here from the Seattle area and setup some rendezvous this summer.
I wish you all the best. 
Stephen


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Stephen,

Welcome to Sailnet. I don't know a thing about Cal 25's so I'll leave that dicussion to others. Just noticed a newbie and wanted to say welcome.

Uff Dah to ya!


----------



## stephenronning (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for saying hi, I appreciate it. I had a friend from MD But never been there. Unfortunately he got a tooth infection June 6th of last year while he was in Vegas and died....Freak accident. It does happen.
Take care,
SR


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet:

When we were growing up in Michigan, a Cal 25 was always our dream boat. My brother had one for a few years and I got myself invited aboard one last summer in Eagle Harbor.

Lots of Sailnetters from the PNW here. blt2sk, tenuki and I are in Edmonds, artbyJody in Elliott Bay, and lots more farther north.

Where are you?

David


----------



## stephenronning (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks David, I'm in Everett. Edmonds is beautiful! Were you there fifteen years ago or so when the roof collapsed @ the Marina? I grew up in MountLake Terrace and know the whole area like the back of my hand...Hope to Rendezvous sometime.
Stephen, Lars-Erik and Roar
PS. How do I post a picture so it appears in my Signature area? Thx


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Good evening Stephan,

I've been here in edmonds 3'ish yrs, and a yr before that in Everett while owning our boat. I was not here in 96 or 97 when the roof caved in. But I was up in the parking lot at Alpental in my RV trailer at the time with my 3 older kids! Did not know what was going on down here! until I walked to the lodge and managed to find a TV. Shucks in Kenmore lost the roof, or caved in etc. A client at the time had his boat sunk in Edmonds.........

I'm going to go do a search, but I recall an online source for older Cal boat info. 

Marty


----------



## stephenronning (Mar 13, 2009)

David (kyrie) You said your brother had cal 25 and you were aboard one last year...what's your experience with them. Howd they treat you and what did you think?
Thanks,
Stephen
s/v Sirius
seattle
cal 2 25


----------

